

Why Being Busy is a Terrible Thing To Be - a5seo
http://www.rosshudgens.com/why-being-busy-is-a-terrible-thing-to-be/

======
mentat
The basic idea of the article is that self determination of actions coupled
with a overall purpose for those actions leads to higher productivity and
happiness. I tend to agree given that I current don't feel that level of self
determination. I suspect that the desire for that varies over time and between
people thought.

